# Good deal on old 79' hewes 18ft bonefisher?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Why Blake? Why? Lol.  If the hull only needs minor work then yes it is worth it.  But there can be a million little things that need to be done and some not very easy.  Depending on the age of the fuel system, electrical system, decks, and engine maintenance you may have to put several thousand(s) just to have a reliable boat.  Ask your self honestly, are you ready to devote the time, effort, and money into the boat? If the answer is not a whole hearted, 100% definite yes, pass on it.

In my opinion, pass on it and find something else to play with.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Some of the old hewes were really sweet boats. (they started flatsfishing!) to this day the old lapstrake is one of my fav boats still. The boat u are mentioning is polyester glass and balsa wood for cap and floors. Thats the way it was done back then.ive been on a hundred that were rock solid and a few that were soft. It all matters how it was stored and taken care of over the years. But one of those boats "restored and brought up to date" is a really nice setup


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, didn't you just sell your "last" boat, and were gonna buy a house or something?!?!?

You're worse than me. Heck, you're worse than CaptRon!!!!!!!!!   

The $1,800 investment will turn into 4 large really quickly once you figure in all the little things it'll need. But, it sounds like it's got all the goodies, and that motor will probably outlive us both if it's been taken care of.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Dude, didn't you just sell your "last" boat, and were gonna buy a house or something?!?!?
> 
> You're worse than me. Heck, you're worse than CaptRon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The $1,800 investment will turn into 4 large really quickly once you figure in all the little things it'll need. But, it sounds like it's got all the goodies, and that motor will probably outlive us both if it's been taken care of.


Yeah we are house hunting right now so it's all good for us.  I have always wanted a hewes 18ft bonefisher because the lapstrake hull is sooooo sexy like a vintage hewes.  So this is why I always want a project skiff to start with in my spare time. I will have somebody do the fiberglassing work on the hull if I get one.  I have no plm with rigging the boat out.

I just went there to take a deep look at the hewes 18ft bonefisher and there's few things it will need to he fix like soft transom, some sofr spot on the floor and the cap of the gunnels. Also found some rotted wood is fallen apart around the cap and gunnel.  The motor is no good and has poling platform and sponsons on it.

So I dont think 1800 is worth it so What should I offer?  Or should I pass and look something better later on?

Yeah thanks guys for the comments


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

If you don't buy it shoot me a pm with his info!     ;D


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the biger boats you have to look more at the engine and that one is seized, then a few soft spots on the surface ? /// well you know where im going on that one!
My advice figure how much you THINK this thing will cost to put out on the water ,wether it 4g5g6g7g then search for a deal in need of a little tlc in that range , then customize it to your likes.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Some of the old hewes were really sweet boats. (they started flatsfishing!) to this day the old lapstrake is one of my fav boats still......


Those are some cool boats for sure, but heavy and draft more in reality than most would believe.  But they certainly did not "start flatfishing" regardless of MHP claims of Hewes  "inventing the boat that inventing sport".  That whole marketing line line has irritated me for years...

But off the soapbox, but like most, I was always infatuated by the lappies, like an old girlfriend.  But maybe the memory is better that current reality.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

If you can't do all the work yourself.......RUN AWAY!! Just my opinion.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Taterides said:


> If you can't do all the work yourself.......RUN AWAY!! Just my opinion.


If you were going to repower such a boat now, what would you buy?


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I had one of those in the early 80's and it was a great riding skiff but drew about 12 inches with a 140 Johnson. Poled ok downwind! You could almost compare it to a small bayboat today. A cool restore project it would make!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mark H said:


> If you were going to repower such a boat now, what would you buy?


To repower that skiff new you better have at least 10 grand.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmmm....new cockpit sole, new transom, new cap and rubrail, new motor/guages/binnacle, new paint and probably needs to be re-wired.

Sounds to me you could be well north of $10k in a heartbeat not including the $1800 to buy.

I agree they are beautiful to look at when finished (kinda like a restored 31 Bertram), but getting to that point could be expensive imo.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

If I wanted to sell a nice 77 with a working 115 Johnson on it and the hull all gone through and new foam, what would be a high price?


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

This thread is from 2011!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I've decided to let it go if the price is right. I'd like some opinions.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Shadowcast16 said:


> This thread is from 2011!


Nice!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah that's what Shadow said. Does anyone have an opinion of what a 77 Bonefisher with good bones would go for these days?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Not really, but whatever you are willing to pay.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I would be selling a boat I've kept for purely sentimental reasons as it doesn't fit the way I fish anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

10/4, throw a high number on it and see what ya get. Seems like a lot of people want to haggle over pruce anyway.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> 10/4, throw a high number on it and see what ya get. Seems like a lot of people want to haggle over pruce anyway.


Any idea where you would start if you were me?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Show some pics, might get an offer from someone on here. Would give a better idea on how big a project. I offered a guy $800 labor credit on his project for a trashed “ full stringer replacement, floor, transom, and gel coat needed” Chris Craft seahawk the other day only because I love the hull design! He turned it down believe it or not!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

There it is. What should I ask for it? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Mark, nada low retail on similar Hewes package is $3k-$3500 give or take a couple hundred low retail/ average retail. That said, the person buying it is probably planning a repower and new trailer. If stringers and transom are still rock solid I’d ask $3500 for it. The pic shows a decent old hull to me. You might be able to get more for nostalgia! Maybe someone else knows better than I do.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Hull and stringers are golden. Trailer is galvanized no rust. Yeah, we didn't use it enough.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

It will surely make someone a great project boat! If I didn’t have so many coals in the fire, I’d shoot ya an offer. But work, side work, and dealing with the legalities and other stuff that come with a start up company are stretching me real thin.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Never let work get in the way of boats and fishing.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Well, I’m hoping that the work will afford me the opportunity to do more fishing, hunting, boatworks in the near future!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I hear you.


----------

